# digital instrument cluster



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Not that im into neon or other time/money wasting ideas but I was just wondering if anyone has ever switched or changed the colors on a digi tach?if so how or with what?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *Not that im into neon or other time/money wasting ideas but I was just wondering if anyone has ever switched or changed the colors on a digi tach?if so how or with what? *


Colors? what colors? the numbers and stuff? What do you mean by digital cluster?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

My digital gauges.(i.e:tach,fuel,temp)


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *My digital gauges.(i.e:tach,fuel,temp) *


jmmm.... i would like to see a pic. of that cluster... sounds nice... mine are all with needles.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Same here. The only B13 in Brunei with digital gauges are the NX1600.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey, I want digital guages! Is it possible for a swap?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:



> *Hey, I want digital guages! Is it possible for a swap? *


...never saw a digital gauges cluster for B13... what model has it? pictures!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey guys I'll get pics up soon. I didn't know that they were so rare.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

i wanna see too...


----------



## d_baldguy_24 (Jul 12, 2002)

if there are digital clusters out there, i'm gonna get really hateful... i just bought white overlays!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sorry its been awhile guys I just got a camera and after Im done shooting pics of my car ill get them on disk and throw them online for all to see.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

*sighs* *day dreaming of digital cluster*... drool ... ohhh *HUD even... *

.... realtiy hit
*ouch*
Car's wrecked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

don't worry about it; the analog gauges are a lot easier to read.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Ahhh yes the digital cluster!!! I love mine. I don't have pics of it though.


----------



## scortch (Oct 5, 2002)

those digital gauges came on the 1991 nx , i have the 91 sentra/nx service manual and they have a diagram of them and they also have the picture of what they look like in black and white... i would like to see them in color though so send pics.


----------

